# Stair gates for top of stairs?



## sam's mum

Has anyone got a pressure mounted stair gate at the top of the stairs? Are they safe? Just wondering how secure they are and if it's dangerous having the bar across the bottom.

Trying to find something that will fit in our house and I thought our stairs were just a normal width - why are all the gates so narrow?!


----------



## Dizzy321

HV's dont recomend you put stair gates at the top of stairs anymore as lots of accidents where babies and children climb over and fall down the stairs, i have my stair gates on Jacks bedroom door and the bottom of the stairs, he does not really need them now as he is very careful but as new baby is on the way i figured i would leave them up lol. stair gates are adjustable? x


----------



## sam's mum

paula85 said:


> HV's dont recomend you put stair gates at the top of stairs anymore as lots of accidents where babies and children climb over and fall down the stairs, i have my stair gates on Jacks bedroom door and the bottom of the stairs, he does not really need them now as he is very careful but as new baby is on the way i figured i would leave them up lol. stair gates are adjustable? x

Most of them are only adjustable up to about 80cm but the gap at the top of ours is 88 so would need to buy extensions. We wouldn't still use it when he's able to climb over things, just at the moment when he's pulling himself up on everything and crawling around so fast! I can't even put him down for a second upstairs without him trying to escape! So it's more for now while I'm up there with him - we've got a gate at the bottom of the stairs anyway and I was going to get one for his bedroom door too x


----------



## lorrilou

You can get ones that extend quite abit. I had one but i cant for the life of me think which one it was!!!


----------



## lorrilou

Found it, a lindam one and it extends from 62-102cm!! Its a screw fixing one which would be safer for the top of the stairs. its in the argos catalogue. Pge 532 item 2!!


----------



## ~KACI~

I have one but don't use it, the council fitted it and were they screwed it into the wall all the plaster is falling out, its too wobbly,if on of th kids were to lean on it, the whole thing would fall down, also the guy fitted it so high that paige is able to commando crawl under it!! Never used it, definatly just prefer the idea of one on their room x


----------



## Dizzy321

the HV told me that alot of babies and children push toy boxes and other things to climb over gate thats what put me off but you watch them all the time anyway so i dont know hun?? x


----------



## lorrilou

come to think of it i never had one at the top of the stairs, always on the bedroom door.


----------



## Tezzy

we have this one because we have a narrow staircase, it is screwed to the wall and it has no bottom bar.. it rolls out like a rollerblind

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42869041&mcb=core


----------



## fairywings

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3763447/Trail/searchtext>STAIRGATE+LINDAM.htm

That is the one I have got at the top and the bottom of my stairs, they extend quite wide or narrow and have no ledge, which we did not want. they are easy to open and close one-handed, too. :)


----------



## sam's mum

Thanks everyone... I really don't know what to do now - we're getting one for his bedroom door anyway but if I'm doing things upstairs during the day I'm terrified of him crawling to the top of the stairs and falling down, and I don't want to have to stick him in his room if I'm hanging up washing or making the bed or something. Maybe I should just leave it as it is - I don't want him climbing over it either and hurting himself even more x


----------



## sam's mum

Tezzy said:


> we have this one because we have a narrow staircase, it is screwed to the wall and it has no bottom bar.. it rolls out like a rollerblind
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42869041&mcb=core

I like the look of that one... if he can't see through it maybe he won't be so desperate to get to the other side :rofl: x


----------



## Tezzy

its really really good, i like that it rolls away when not in use too


----------



## Wobbles

Tezzy said:


> we have this one because we have a narrow staircase, it is screwed to the wall and it has no bottom bar.. it rolls out like a rollerblind
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42869041&mcb=core

I have this!

As long as is fitted properly I trust it more than the others. We have the none screw ones downstairs and they are good for there but I'm not using it or trusting it at the top of stairs. Just need OHs Dad to fit it so can't say I recommend I just don't trust the suction ones for sure!


----------



## sam's mum

Wobbles said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> we have this one because we have a narrow staircase, it is screwed to the wall and it has no bottom bar.. it rolls out like a rollerblind
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42869041&mcb=core
> 
> I have this!
> 
> As long as is fitted properly I trust it more than the others. We have the none screw ones downstairs and they are good for there but I'm not using it or trusting it at the top of stairs. Just need OHs Dad to fit it so can't say I recommend I just don't trust the suction ones for sure!Click to expand...

I think I'd rather have something screwed into the wall...just wasn't sure how strong it would be if it couldn't go in far on the banister side. Just looked when I put Sam to bed though and I don't think we could have a pressure one anyway as there's a little knobbly bit (don't know how else to describe it :rofl:) at the bottom of the wall where I think the fitting would go. I'll see what OH thinks of the sideways blind :D x


----------

